# Gartenerde im Teich??



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

Bei den Seerosen schreibt "Blumenelse" man könne Gartenerde - ungedüngt- zu den Seerosen tun.

Meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich keine Töpfe stellen möchte, kann ich dann zu meinem Lehm/Sand  Gartenerde geben ?  Fühlen sich die Teichpflanzen, z.B.  Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, __ Sumpfdotterblume u. __ Blumenbinse dann wohler? 

was kann ich tun, damit sie nicht kümmern oder sogar verkümmern im mageren Boden.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Hallo Marlies,

Düngekegel ist das "Zauberwort" 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=181030#post181030
oder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/376

und mit lehmiger Gartenerde:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/435


erde die noch nicht richtig verrottet ist, ist gift für die Seerosen


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

danke mitch!  Mach ich!


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Hallo Marlies,
das ist genau eines dieser Themen, die mich auch immer "umtreiben" !
Mittlerweile habe ich gelernt: in einen "normalen" Teich (auch fischlos !) fallen übers Jahr mehr Nährstoffe an, als über Pflanzenmasse wieder ausgetragen wird!
Was sind die Konsequenzen?
a) zu wenige Pflanzen und "wenig" Technik - grünes Wasser,
b) zu wenige Pflanzen und viel Technik - sollte funktionieren,
c) viele Pflanzen und "ungeeignete" Technik - grünes Wasser oder viele Fadenalgen,
d) das wäre mein Ziel  (Pflanzen als Nährstoffverwerter, und kaum Algen)!
Ich bin irgendwo bei c), und werde mich da nicht sehr weit von fortbewegen. In meinem Teich ist noch einiges an Freifläche, wo keine Pflanzen wachsen. Dort muss ich halt mit Algen rechnen... .
Um das Verhältnis Pflanzen zu Algen in einem bestehenden Teich zu steuern, würde ich Dir daher "pauschal" raten, den Pflanzen mittels Muttererde gute Wachstumsbedingungen zu geben. Die Muttererde/Kompost würde ich mit Lehm bzw. Sand abdecken, um eben ein Algenwachstum zu unterdrücken. 
Wenn Du als Pflanzen die sogenannten Repositionspflanzen eher bevorzugst, dann kannst Du an Muttererde sparen. Jede Pflanze/Alge hat ihren eigenen Nährstoffbedarf. __ Teichrosen wirst Du auf jeden Fall düngen müssen (jedes Jahr, vermutlich mehrmals!). Diese helfen kaum im Nährstoff-Abbau aus dem Teich, sehen halt einfach nur schön aus. Wasserpflanzen in ihrer Anwachsphase und Pflanzen in einer wenig bewegten Wasserzone (jetzt bin ich wieder bei mir) benötigen auch ein wenig Düngung.


----------



## Darven (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Danke Rolf, 

*noch eine Frage*
Thema Düngekegel:  taucht ihr dann immer in den Teich ab um die Kegel zu platzieren???
ist ja schon ein bischen eklig oder? und immer steh ich im Lehm und tret viellicht irgendeinem Tierchen auf dem Kopf herum?
wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Maifisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Hallo Marlies,
mit Düngen kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, weil bis jetzt noch kein Bedarf bestand. Aber überlegs dir gut, die Seerosen ohne Kübel in den Teich zu tun, sie wuchern doch ziemlich. Ich hab meine in nem Kübel mit Muttererde, fest angedrückt und Steine drauf. Und so kann ich sie bei Bedarf auch wieder mal hochziehen und wie in deinem Fall auch gleich düngen. 

Und die anderen Pflanzen hab ich ganz normal mit ein paar Handvoll Sand eingesetzt und wenns nötig war mit einem oder zwei Steinchen beschwert. Mein Wasser ist ja klar und so seh ich doch gleich wenn welche wuchern möchten, dann kann ich hier und da mal was abzwicken  Der Mulm im Teich wird ja auch immer mehr und da wachsen die schön fest. 

LG Sonja.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*



Darven schrieb:


> Danke Rolf,
> 
> *noch eine Frage*
> Thema Düngekegel:  taucht ihr dann immer in den Teich ab um die Kegel zu platzieren???
> ...



Hi Marlies,

man nehme ein passendes Rohr (wo der Düngerkegel reinpaßt) und einen Stab der der einen etwas kleineren Durchmesser wie das Rohr innen hat. Rohrende in Teich bei der gewünschten Pflanzen deponieren, Düngekegel hinten rein stecken und mit dem Stock dann ins Substrat drücken

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Hallo,

auf gar keinen Fall, nie, nicht, nimmer "Kompost" im Teich verwenden. Das Zeug hat  noch viele nicht verrottete Anteile die im Wasser faulen. 

Mutterboden nur aus tieferen Schichten verwenden und das nur für absolute Starkzehrer wie Seerosen, __ Hechtkraut usw. und wie schon Sonja schrieb, mit Sand od. feinen kies abdecken.

Zitat "Thema Düngekegel: taucht ihr dann immer in den Teich ab um die Kegel zu platzieren???
 ist ja schon ein bischen eklig oder? " 
Nöh, höchstens ein bischen kalt 

Für Weicheier: besorge dir ein Rohr das etwas größer ist wie die Düngerkegel, mit dem Rohr kannst du ewas in den Wurzelballen der Seerose stechen dann oben den Kegel einfüllen und mit einem 2.kleineren Rohr/Stab den Dünger ins Substrat rammen. So ähnlich wie das Laden eines Vorderladers. 

Edit, Frank war schneller.


----------



## Darven (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenerde im Teich??*

Danke!!! 
Ich setze die Seerose in einen Kübel/Schale und die Sache mit dem Stock ist eine Klasse Idee!

*HORNSPÄNE ? * 
kann ich beim Pflanzen gleich Hornspäne mit in´s Substrat tun? 
Ich hab hier irgendwo gelesen, dass Hornspäne o.k. sind - ist das richtig?


----------

